# Advice/Thoughts Needed on Exotic Animal Bites



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Please excuse this long post, but I have just about reached the absolute limit to my patience- and welcome any thoughts or advice on what I am about to write..

To cut a relatively long story short... I took on a Female Gambian Pouched Rat 7 weeks ago, and after she was couriered up from Liverpool to me in Edinburgh, when transferring her from her carrier to her cage, she went a little crazy (purely out of fright really). After trying to calm her down to no avail for a couple of hours, I finally caught her and she latched on to my wrist with her teeth, giving me a really nasty bite. She wouldnt let go, so after trying to pull her off, she finally let go. 

The bite was extremely swollen, and bled excessively, but I didnt really think anything more of it.. and didnt go and get it seen to at the hospital (which I now regret!).

A week later, the bite was badly infected, so off I went to the minor injuries clinic and got two lots of antibiotics, which I took, but the infection didnt clear up. So off I went to my doctor, where he drained the infection/abscess, and he referred me to the hospital to have it drained properly. So off I went. Anyway, five courses of anti biotics, two bacterial cultured swabs, four hospital visits later... my bite at seven weeks after it was done.. is still as badly infected as it was. I spent all of Monday in the hospital, seen by three different surgeons, told by two of them I needed to stay in for a general anaesthetic to have the bite cut open and looked in to further. So after being admitted to the ward, a few hours later, another doctor came round and saw me, and said I could just go home, and they would send me out an MRI scan app in the post. So away I went, so annoyed I had been in hospital from 11am-10pm.. with nothing been done. To add insult to injury, I got to my car in the car park, and my battery was flat. Lol the poor RAC man got a bit more than he bargained for when at the sight of him I burst in to floods of tears.. ha ha then I couldnt get out the damn hospital car park as my ticket wouldnt work. Anyway..

So I told my doctor they had done nothing, he phoned them, and they phoned me back today, saying they wont bother with the MRI scan, as my bloods are fine, and the infection has not spread, and I am other wise well, btu they admitted not knowing what to do next. So they said they would refer me to the Infectious disease Unit at the other hospital in Edinburgh- the hospital who wouldnt see me one time as the wound is on my wrist and htey dont deal with wrists there apparently.

So now I am being passed from person to person, surgeon to surgeon, doctor to doctor, hospital hospital, and it has been 7 weeks with thi damn infection in my wrist. One doctor was on about Leptospirosis, and Monkey Pox etc etc.. rat diseases and Gambian Wild Rat diseases... what a joke.

Has any one else had any problems when going to be treated merely for a bite- but just because it is one from something they havent heard of or seen before, being treated differently. 

I am all for teaching hospitals etc, and being seen by junior doctors etc, but the amount of people I have been seen by and looked at is reidicuous.. and I am well and truly fed up of being passed from one person to another. I do NOT have any form of infectious disease... but this is honestly ridiculous.

I wont post pics of the bite, as it not really suitable for younger children to see such images.

Any advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

why are you adamant that you dont have an infectious disease? there are many diseases we can catch from our pets, no matter what animal it is. many animals carry diseases that dont affect them but can affect the person/animal that they pass it on to

Zoonosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

this is a list of zoonotic diseases, cant find one specific to rodents, but have a google and you may find one


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Because all blood tests I have had done have all came back fine.. and the bloods have already been sent off to infectious diseases unit.. who have also said that there is nothing to indicate that I have any form of disease/infection in my system! :whistling2:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your nightmare! :gasp: Am wondering how the rat is doing?? Could you get swabs from her mouth to test?


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Loderuna said:


> Sorry to hear about your nightmare! :gasp: Am wondering how the rat is doing?? Could you get swabs from her mouth to test?


Tattie (Aka Munchie) is doing fine... lunging at me when she feels the need, lol and taking hours to coax back in to her cage.. but she is doing ok! :2thumb: 

One bite in 7 weeks is not bad considering! 

Swabs from her mouth, I am sure she would be more than willing to bite onto a cotton swab!! Unless you would like to come and hold her still for me : victory::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

slimeysnail said:


> Tattie (Aka Munchie) is doing fine... lunging at me when she feels the need, lol and taking hours to coax back in to her cage.. but she is doing ok! :2thumb:
> 
> One bite in 7 weeks is not bad considering!
> 
> Swabs from her mouth, I am sure she would be more than willing to bite onto a cotton swab!! Unless you would like to come and hold her still for me : victory::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Er - I'm not really a rat person....:whistling2:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Now my hand has swollen up.. lol I am starting to think I do have some weird and wonderful disease :bash:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

not all infections and diseases will show up on blood tests, may be worth finding exactly what infections/diseases you can get from rodents and reading up on them, see if any fit and whether they show up on bloods or not

hope you get it sorted soon!


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

If it had bitten me,it would now be best friends with one of my larger snakes.


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> If it had bitten me,it would now be best friends with one of my larger snakes.


Hehe the thought crossed my mind for a brief second, but she would chew a burm+ in half in seconds lol. Bless her, she is calming down, with the exception of a few lunges at me!:whistling2:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

I have seen photos of this bite, and it is much worse than the one I received :gasp:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> If it had bitten me,it would now be best friends with one of my larger snakes.


Thats a crap attitude. Slimeysnail knew what she was getting into taking on a poorly socialised giant rat thats probably only a couple of generations from wild caught.

Slimey, I think you are doing a great job with her but it does sound as if she has repaid you with something nasty. I suppose with pouched rats the fact they have rotting manky food stuffed in their pouches wouldnt make their saliva particularly clean so maybe its not a disease but just an infection from the saliva? 

Whatever it is I hope it clears up soon!

And if you do ever quit then please send her to me before the snake's belly! :2thumb:

Best of luck with grumpy ratty and with your poorly hand.


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> Thats a crap attitude. Slimeysnail knew what she was getting into taking on a poorly socialised giant rat thats probably only a couple of generations from wild caught.
> 
> Slimey, I think you are doing a great job with her but it does sound as if she has repaid you with something nasty. I suppose with pouched rats the fact they have rotting manky food stuffed in their pouches wouldnt make their saliva particularly clean so maybe its not a disease but just an infection from the saliva?
> 
> ...


OI I would never feed her to any of my snakes- lol I was joking when I said I would!! Gee, she is my pet, and nasty or not, I did know what I was taking on.. so I will just be persevering!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

good on yer :notworthy:

i was thinking, have you try antihistimines? i'm probably clutching at straws but what with the swelling and all, could you have had some kind of allergic reaction?


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Ratatouille said:


> I have seen photos of this bite, and it is much worse than the one I received :gasp:


Yikes it must be bad then, hope it clears up soon:2thumb:


----------



## Lenor (Jul 24, 2009)

Get your doc/surgeon to take a swab from the bite and send it off for culture and sensitivity testing. It's obv not responding to traditional 1st line antibiotics.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, that's nasty!!! TBH I've lost every shred of faith I ever had in the medical society! 

Have they x-rayed it to find out whether there is a foreign body in there such as a tooth chip? Or, how deep was the bite, is it possible she could have chipped your bone and caused an infection in the bone? 

I hope this gets sorted out for you soon, keep us updated, I'd be really interested to know what has caused this (other than the GPR).


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> Wow, that's nasty!!! TBH I've lost every shred of faith I ever had in the medical society!
> 
> Have they x-rayed it to find out whether there is a foreign body in there such as a tooth chip? Or, how deep was the bite, is it possible she could have chipped your bone and caused an infection in the bone?
> 
> I hope this gets sorted out for you soon, keep us updated, I'd be really interested to know what has caused this (other than the GPR).


I'm very interested too and quite shocked that no x rays have been taken to rule out infection caused by foreign body:devil:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Thankyou for your comments. 

An xray was taken at my 5th hospital attendance lol, and no foreign body was found apparently? though they did say they would send me for an MRI for soft tissue scan to see extent of damagae caused etc.. but then they decided not to bother with that.

Two swabs have been taken, and despite being on three courses of the correct anti bitoics, it still has not cleared up. (five courses in total)

My poor wrist looks like a volcano right now, and is so painful.. but the hosp dont think there is anything they can do.

So I am now waiting on Monday coming, when I am seeing someone in the infectious disease department, but have been told nothing will be done apart from bloods at the most at this app.

Its a bit of a b*gger really, as I am to be a Bridesmaid on the 5th of June, and I dont particularly want a big volcanic eruption of pus all over my dress!!!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Can I ask what you are doing to clean it on a daily basis e.g. washing in salt water etc? 

(sorry for the random question, I'm a biologist and wound healing is interesting). Any pictures?


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

What dressings are you using on it? Honey dressings impregnated with Manuka honey get quite good results on infected wounds, or there's a paste version to squeeze into cavity wounds. The action isn't specific to any particular bacteria and there's no problems with immunity to the action of the honey like there is with antibiotics. I'm amazed you aren't in having the wound surgically cleaned out and antibiotics IV instead of oral though


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

I have been in touch with Sarah, and the bite looks even worse this weekend, plus she was in a 5 car pile up so is now also suffering from whiplash.

She has given me permission to post the photos on EKF, so should you wish to see them, (they are not pleasant) the link is:

• View topic - Worst rat bite I have yet seen - Graphic photos


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't get why the hospital are not doing anything for you! If this was an animal with a wound like that, it would sedated so the wound could be cleaned out, packed with antibiotics and dressed.

I sincerely hope that you get well soon and also have some better luck!


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Thankyou for everyones' comments. 

Its been a bit of a cr*ppy week! 

I think the moral of the story really, is that if I am bitten again- I will just say it was a hamster, or something along those lines lol as no one has heard of a Gambian, and because there is the word RAT on the end.. people just jump to conclusions.. hence why I am being passed from person to person, and now have finallly ended up with an outpatient app at Infectious Diseases! 

Not quite sure what they are going to do.. so will have to wait and see. 

I am cleaning the wound a couple of times a day- with salt hot water, and with a savlon wash, but the problem is, when it dries up and scabs over, it just refills. Then if I leave it to fill, I get achey pins and needle feelings in my joints of my fingers! And now my damn hand is hot and swollen- whether that is the infection spreading I dont know, or whether it is me somehow become allergic to my Gambians I am not sure.. 

Lol and to add another piece of information to the equation, I cannot stop being sick- though whether that is the stress from the car crash, or the infection, I do not know! 

Arrgh I am falling apart.. its gonna be a great look next week if my arm drops off before my sisters wedding!! 

:blowup:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Sarah, this is serious, get to Casualty now, you cannot waste time, dial 999 if you have to, this could even become life threatening. Please take this advice.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I second that! Don't mean to worry you, but, hell yes I do if it means you go to hosp - your hand swelling and you vomiting could be a sign of systemic infection. You need to get on broad spec IV antibiotics NOW!!!!!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Sarah - I hope you are at the hospital getting treated , you must be so stressed going through an infected bite, car accident and the wedding coming up.

Hoping for a positive update and thinking of you :grouphug:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

crikey!!!! thats really bad!!!! Defo needs to be in hospital and jumping up and down if they arent doing anything - IV antibiotics surely if oral meds havent cleared it up!!! Hope she gets better soon x


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

This is horrifying, I hope this wound is being cleaned out under anaesthetic, further swabs taken and a proper dressing applied to allow it to heal from the inside out. Obvously the infection is tracking. This cannot be left it is serious +++++


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

OMG! That's quite shocking! I'm not surprised at the hospital TBH, all of their knowlege is from books, if it's not in the book they haven't got a clue! 

I hope this gets sorted out for you soon, if you're vomitting then you need to get back to the hospital, I wonder, have you contacted the Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine Contacting Us - Liverpool School of Tropical Medicineor Guy's Poison Unit in London Contact us depending on where you are in the country? Maybe they could shed some light? There is also another guy I know, he's not on this forum often so I'll send him a message of facebook, he's a paramedic but very much into toxins seeing as he keeps venomous.

I was sent to the hospital with a painless migraine that I had for weeks, they told me it was just an occipital migraine and it would go within a few days despite that I'd had it for weeks!!

Fortunately I have a very good friend who is a Dr but not an orthodox doctor and he diagnosed me (using equipment that he invented) with a virus at the back of my brain, after a day of taking what he prescribed it immediately started to improve. That is one of the reasons I have no faith in the medical profession.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Marie and all,
I think the advice you have had from everybody on this forum is sound. It is clear from the photos that the oral anti-biotics are not working, and if you are starting to vomit, and the hand is swelling, then it sounds if the infection is spreading. Can I ask, have you any other symptoms?, fever, dizziness, swelling under the armpit etc. Hopefully, when you read this, you will be in hospital, being treated properly. Keep us posted, but get yourself to hospital immedietly, good luck.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Washing the wound out every day and using Savlon will delay any healing that would be able to take place, I can't believe you haven't been given proper advice from the hospital or been going to the wound clinic nearest you! The infection looks to be tracking, with the hand swelling so long after the bite and the vomiting you are at risk from septacemia! 
From my standpoint as a nurse I'm amazed you haven't been going to a wound specialist or tissue viability clinic. Manuka honey dressings are what we use for wounds that have the hard black eschar like that, they aren't specific to any particular bacteria and are really effective. That wound's going to look worse before it can heal and may well need surgical debridement now.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

diamondlil said:


> What dressings are you using on it? Honey dressings impregnated with Manuka honey get quite good results on infected wounds, or there's a paste version to squeeze into cavity wounds. The action isn't specific to any particular bacteria and there's no problems with immunity to the action of the honey like there is with antibiotics. I'm amazed you aren't in having the wound surgically cleaned out and antibiotics IV instead of oral though


This^
Its magic stuff it really is, no other explanation. Great at getting rid of those really stubborn infections that just wont go away.


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

That looks potentially very serious indeed, and i agree with the savlon and diamonslil, its likly to dry it out and cause a longer healing time. Manuka is also a big favorite of mine, one of the best things for rabbit abscesses.

The wound looks to me like its sloughing, and if it was my arm, id be worried about a flesh eating bacteria of some kind, particularly given the resistance to common antibiotics. Also it would be worth asking the hospital when they did your bloods, if your white cell count was low, which made them think you didn't have a serious infection, Just incase your showing signs of neutropenia. Which would make any wound hard to heal and potentially life threatening.

I have idiopathic netropenia, its Rare but not difficult to diagnose if they look, and it took them ages to diagnose me, well if truth be known it was actually my ex Fiancee who's a veterinary cardiologist that diagnosed me, and sent me back to the hospital with his findings, after several years of me feeling unwell/tired all the time and the doctors doing very little. How ridiculous is that?

Take the advice of all those telling you to go back to the hospital, be articulate, and demand they sort you out.

Best wishes 

Kat x


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

I have not heard anything off Sarah since she went offline on Saturday and am very worried. I just hope that she is being treated and taken care of in hospital. I emailed her direct yesterday, but no reply as yet


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Let's hope that no news is good news!


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Fingers crossed she's getting proper treatment now.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Just had an email off Sarah, and she says she is OK, but the doctors are still not doing anything.:devil: I will update later as I am not at home at the moment.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

*phew*

was worried too...hope she gets better soon. The docs really should be investigating this further.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I've just seen the pictures. Major ouch. 

I would think it has got to the surgical stage now. I hope Sarah is ok!

A couple of people have mentioned honey dressings. They are fantastic!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Nix said:


> I would think it has got to the surgical stage now.


agree 100% with this, why you weren't given anti inflamatories in the first place I don't know??

if you have to get someone to take you to the next nearest A&E then I would do this, QUICKLY, this is NOT a healthy looking wound and it is defintaley NOT healing.

get to A&E and take a strong-minded person with you to INSIST they do something, if I were closer I'd come and get you myself you poor thing.


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

:blush: Thankyou to everyone who has taken the time to reply to my thread, and also thank you for everyone's concern- I didnt mean to make a scene lol, or indeed worry any one! It was lovely to actually come online and to see that there were people who genuinely cared and whom have offered me some great advice.

I will certainly be taking the honey dressings advice- as advice from the doctors has either been ''keep it open to dry it out'' or keep it covered.. lol obviously totally conflicting advice. Everytime I left it to air, it scabbed, and then as the infection couldnt escape, it repeatedly refilled with pus, and then inevitably I would catch it or knock it, pop it.. release the infection, allow it to rescab etc. 

The wound itself is not looking as bad as it has done, but certainly showing no signs of healing either.. but.. 

I went to the Infectious disease unit at the hospital, and was given another course of anti biotics. Alot more potent than other courses I have been on, and I am taking 3 tablets, four times a day.. which I am not happy about taking that amount, but needs must I suppose. The consultant was not too worried about my hand swelling, nor the sickness etc. I asked her why she wasnt concerned- because I was/am, and she said that my bloods were fine etc. Lol I havent had any bloods taken since I have been feeling sick etc, but never mind. I have a habit of going along with them, after all they should know best. Besides I am not sure if I am still suffering the stress of the car accident I had on Thursday or not, or if it is to do with my arm. 

So, at the moment, it looks as though I have to sit tight, and hope these anti biotics do the trick. The infectious disease lady did say tht I should be hearing from the Surgeons for an out patient app too, incase it does need looking in to further. Why they couldnt have just opened it up in the first place, I dont know. I have wasted so much time of the NHS- what with doctors, hospitals etc, and feel I have gotten no where really. Lol I didnt fancy going to the hospital after the car crash either, they probably would have sent me away for a few weeks and told me to go back in a month if I still have the symptoms of whiplash! 

Anyway, I am rambling. :whistling2: :blush:

Thankyou very much to everyone offering their advice and thoughts. I will keep you updated with my progress.

My kind regards, Sarah

p.s. The infectious disease lady did mention briefly about swabbing Munchie's (rat) mouth lol to see if they could grow any thing from that.. any one fancy coming up to hold her for me whilst we swab her mouth lol :whistling2:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Invite the infectious disease lady to come to swab her mouth herself :lol2:
Anyway just got home but Sarah has updated herself and she can tell you a lot better than I can anyway. Just wish she did not have such a hectic weekend ahead of her, and hope she gets through it OK.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Sarah,
Lets hope these anti-biotics do the trick, please keep us informed.
Good luck,
Brian.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Sarah,

fingers crossed on these antibiotics for you. Naomi's suggestion is a good one. It is a good idea to get a strong minded person to go with you so the Dr's can't railroad you. Have you taken pictures of the wound as it has progressed? Maybe if you take them in it might wake up the Docs a bit.

All the best and good luck


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

You might have Gambonian Ratonitus-its were you slowly turn into a rat after being bitten:2thumb:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Lord Monty said:


> You might have Gambonian Ratonitus-its were you slowly turn into a rat after being bitten:2thumb:


Lol oi.. I havent started growing a tail yet.. how long does the whole process take? !!:gasp:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

As you're on yet another course of antibiotics, are you on probiotic yoghurt drinks too? (Standard for us to give them to patents on abx in case they end up with C diff diaorrhea)
You can get Manuka honey from health food shops and big Sainsburys and Tescos sell it too, but you want the highest UMF rating which means its the most active kind. (Normal honey would actually work as an emergency dressing for an infected wound, the high sugar content draws out slough and kills bacteria, but the Manuka plant means the stuff from New Zealand has active anti-bacterial properties as well.) But, I really don't think you should have to treat this wound yourself at all. I'd say your GP should have district or practise nurses running a wound clinic, and you should be having your wound treated by them! This whole case is absolutely appalling, I end up treating patients at work who could have avoided hospital admission if the drs etc they'd seen first had done a decent bloody job!


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

I think the major lesson here is ALWAYS treat animal bites seriously no matter how superficial they appear and GO TO THE DOCTORS *right away*.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Any signs of improvement yet?


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

diamondlil said:


> Any signs of improvement yet?


YES :2thumb: 

:whistling2: Well... I have been on the ridiculously high dose of anti bitoics, and I have seen improvement in that it no longer seemed infected, and the wound was trying to dry up and heal.. 

I have now finished my anti biotics, and the wound is smaller, but has gone a little red again.. and also there was a little pus in it again.

So will just have to wait and see :?:-|


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

At least there's progress now! What dressings are you using?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Glad to hear that things are going in the right direction. If your wound starts getting worse again don't be afraid to give your doc's hell and get some more treatment. The sooner you catch it the easier it will be.


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Nix said:


> Glad to hear that things are going in the right direction. If your wound starts getting worse again don't be afraid to give your doc's hell and get some more treatment. The sooner you catch it the easier it will be.


I do have a follow up appointment with the Infectious Disease Clinic- which I think is next Monday, so will see what they say then too. 

I refuse to go on any more anti biotics- I think 6 courses in a couple of months is plenty! :whip:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

How about trying Collodial Silver if you don't want any more anti biotics? It's brilliant stuff, we use it! You'll need the 30 ppm spray and you spray it on to the wound to fight the infection. colloidalsilveruk.com

Have a look in to it. :2thumb:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> How about trying Collodial Silver if you don't want any more anti biotics? It's brilliant stuff, we use it! You'll need the 30 ppm spray and you spray it on to the wound to fight the infection. colloidalsilveruk.com
> 
> Have a look in to it. :2thumb:


Well worth a try:2thumb:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Quick update- went to the Infectious Disease Department again today for follow up. He wanted to give me a short course of more anti biotics.. which I refused:banghead:. He took yet more bloods, and wants to see me in a week. Said I should phone them and they will book me in to ward if it refils with pus. Grrrr. So back in a couple of weeks. The bite is looking ok.. but will certainly be trying the colloidal silver suggestion too, thankyou.


----------



## SlinkiSnake (Jun 5, 2008)

*tea-tree*

The wound should b kept wet and open @ all times. If the infection is not free 2 leak out it will travel inwards. Soak the area with hot water [email protected] has a couple of drops of tea-tree oil in it. [email protected] let it scab ova till u can see the flesh is pink and healthy. I am so sorry I didn't see ur thread earlier!
Tea-tree is even effective against mrsa! Natures anti-bacterial. Buy from a health food shop. Buy the expensive stuff it's purer.
U can also add a couple of drops 2 ur bath as it will permeate ur pores.
Get well soon. XxX


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> Slimey, I think you are doing a great job with her but it does sound as if she has repaid you with something nasty. I suppose with pouched rats the fact they have rotting manky food stuffed in their pouches wouldnt make their saliva particularly clean so maybe its not a disease but just an infection from the saliva?
> 
> 
> Best of luck with grumpy ratty and with your poorly hand.


I've had snake bites go swollen and strange (usually the diadem rat) as well as bites from syrian hamsters, guenthers voles and various other rodents react strangely. I think its probably down to bacterial levels in their saliva. A bite injects it straight into subcutaneous fat cells where it sits and multiplies whilst your body desperately tries to get rid of it and goes into attack mode. This will make it hot, swollen and itchy. 
Or an allergy to something they have eaten before you got bitten could make you react: I'm anaphylactic to nuts, I've had nasty reactions from bites from rodents that have eaten stuff I'm allergic to. Maybe this might be worth looking into? 


Kat


----------

